# Compatible MP3 players for Mac?



## HomunQlus (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm thinking about getting a new MP3 player for myself. But since I only have two Macs, I was wondering if someone knows the one or other MP3 player that is compatible with the Mac except for iPod?

So far I've checked the Creative Media Center, which looks neat and cool too, but it is not Mac compatible. A store close to me has the iRiver H10 with 5 Gig and color display, which is also not Mac compatible. It seems it requires a software. Ah yes, and the Philips H120 also doesn't do it. You require a software to put the tracks on that player.

Does anybody know a player?

Cheers


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2005)

It's very surprising to me. Aren't those mp3-drives mounted once you plug them to your USB port? I had 2 non-apple mp3-players by now and both mounted fine. I only had to copy the songs into certain folders. However, those players were old. Maybe newer models require special software and that would be very surprising to me.


----------



## chornbe (Jun 17, 2005)

Curious, and just asking, what would be the reason for buying a non-iPod, Apple-compatible MP3 player, for an apple owner? I'm not being bashing guy or marketing guy here, just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 17, 2005)

chornbe said:
			
		

> Curious, and just asking, what would be the reason for buying a non-iPod, Apple-compatible MP3 player, for an apple owner? I'm not being bashing guy or marketing guy here, just curious.
> 
> Thanks.



Firstly, what I REALLY don't like about the iPod, is, that you can't use it as a mobile hard drive just like that. You have to have iTunes, and with the iPod connected you have to say 'Enable Disk use'.

Practically all other players in the market do just fine by connecting them and the Mac detects them as a drive.

The second thing is, that Apple recently announced that all iPods except the 3G ones, that they're called back for some strange battery issue - they might explode.

I haven't heard similar problems with other players.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 17, 2005)

HomunQlus said:
			
		

> Firstly, what I REALLY don't like about the iPod, is, that you can't use it as a mobile hard drive just like that. You have to have iTunes, and with the iPod connected you have to say 'Enable Disk use'.
> 
> Practically all other players in the market do just fine by connecting them and the Mac detects them as a drive.


That's not correct at all -- simply plug the iPod into any computer with a USB or FireWire port, and it will mount as a disk just like that (granted they can read HFS+ formatted disks) -- no need to have iTunes, no need to click any checkboxes, no need for nothing.

The "Enable Disk Use" checkbox simply keeps the iPod mounted when you sync with iTunes instead of mounting it, syncing, then unmounting.

Mounting the iPod for use as a disk on a computer without iTunes is as simple as plugging it in -- I don't know who told you that you needed iTunes to use the iPod as a disk.



			
				HomunQlus said:
			
		

> The second thing is, that Apple recently announced that all iPods except the 3G ones, that they're called back for some strange battery issue - they might explode.
> 
> I haven't heard similar problems with other players.


I don't know where that information came from, but you may be referring to the kid whose mother washed his iPod, and he tried to do surgery on it by opening it up... as we all well know, batteries and water as well as electronic devices and water don't mix, and once an electronic device with a battery is submerged, it is recommended not to go tinkering around with the "guts" of the machine.  Any other battery-based device is subject to the same behavior when wet -- it just so happened that it was an iPod.  It could have been any device.

The iPod battery will not spontaneously explode.  There's nothing wrong with the iPod's battery that isn't wrong with any other battery-based device.

For the best digital music experience on the Mac, I would highly recommend an iPod over any other digital music player on the market.  I think you'll find that going with an alternate crand like Creative or Rio or whomever will just leave you frustrated trying to use the device with your Mac.  The iPod is a wonderful, safe, easy-to-use device -- I can't say as much for the other DAPs out there.


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 17, 2005)

Well. That battery thing went through quite some news sites. Apple replaces all iPods that are sent back with new ones because of the battery issue. Cost of this: about 100 million dollars.

I tried to use the iPod as hard disk on all PCs I connected it to. IT DOES NOT WORK WITHOUT ITUNES, AND APPLE SAYS SO IN THE MANUAL I'VE GOT.

It seems, as if I don't get help on this one here.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jun 17, 2005)

You could try the Epson P2000. 

I believe that it's Mac compatible (AAC and MP3), has a 40 GB hard drive and can play video.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/epsonp2000/

Kap

P.S. However, if you want an MP3 player for jogging, etc.. I would recommend an iPod mini - the iPod's a beautiful MP3 player.


----------



## chornbe (Jun 17, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> You could try the Epson P2000.



Ouch, that's a lot of money.


----------



## chornbe (Jun 17, 2005)

HomunQlus said:
			
		

> Firstly, what I REALLY don't like about the iPod, is, that you can't use it as a mobile hard drive just like that. You have to have iTunes, and with the iPod connected you have to say 'Enable Disk use'.
> 
> Practically all other players in the market do just fine by connecting them and the Mac detects them as a drive.



Ok, fair enough - on Windows. That option is not needed on the Mac. That is a viable sticky point.



			
				HomunQlus said:
			
		

> The second thing is, that Apple recently announced that all iPods except the 3G ones, that they're called back for some strange battery issue - they might explode.
> 
> I haven't heard similar problems with other players.



The only highly published issues are the ones involving batteries draining disproportionate to their age and use (aka - shiddy batteries). Can you find the news article, because I'm getting ready to buy another iPod and would love to research this. THanks.


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 18, 2005)

Got myself now an *iRiver H320* - 20 Gig drive, LCD Color display, ability to display photos, built-in FM radio, ability to connect to a digital camera directly without the PC in between, voice recorder that records in MP3, also it can record from the radio in MP3, 16 hour battery life, firmware is upgradeable. It plays MP3, WMA, ASF and OGG.

How to put on songs: connect it via USB to any PC or Mac. New drive comes up, and you just throw the music in where ever you want it on the player. Doesn't matter what the folder's called, just throw it somewhere and unmount the drive. The next time you turn on the player it does an index of all music files, and plays them. No need for extra software.

My model is an iRiver H320 with 20 GB. The H340 has 40 Gigs.

All these features are in that machine, and the whole thing is far cheaper than an iPod Photo. Besides, to listen to Radio and to record something with the iPod, you have to buy things extra. Now I have all in one.

A picture:
http://www.informanews.net/tests/HP320/1.jpg

iRiver. For music junkies.
www.iriver.com


----------

